# Amazon Video/Fire TV



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have Amazon Video & Amazon Fire TV? Does it work here (without using the thing that we are not allowed to mention)? How i s the picture quality and the sound, and what is the selection of movies and tv shows like?

I cant seem to get a straight answer on this from anywhere!


----------



## AlfromScotland (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a Fire TV stick, if it is boxed sealed item purchased from a normal electronic retailer, it will not work. However, if it was purchased from sites like eBay and has KODI loaded on to it, it should work. You do need to have good internet access about 6mbs and need to let it take time to load properly each time you change channel. Hope this helps.


----------

